# Media systems



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the 13ELE2000 media system in my Autotrail. All works as it should but I cannot find a way of uploading my mobiles phonebook to it. It's paired and connected. Any one have an idea please.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

8O I've been trying to sort mine out for almost two years. The useless instructions are erm useless. I just stick to taking incoming calls or get the co-pilot to dial out if necessary. Apart from that it's a great multi use piece of kit now I've mastered it..John


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

My word, I guess someone has uploaded their mobile phone contacts to that particular system. Please tell me how to do it. As quote "The useless instructions are erm useless".
Tar guys and girls.


----------



## Karenholland (Apr 14, 2014)

*13ELE2000*

I have a 13ELE2000 in my Autotrail, and can not get the Television to work, I am In Australia, is anyone out there using the same media system here in Australia, that has the system working. We can not get good signal, and can not get HD stations?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

To have bluetooth work as it should (ie add phone contacts to my stereo) I had to install a 3rd party bluetooth app onto my smart phone

THAT solved my problem.

I have no idea if you don't use a smartphone....

I cannot remember the app but it was just a bog standard bluetooth file transfer app


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

bigcats30 said:


> To have bluetooth work as it should (ie add phone contacts to my stereo) I had to install a 3rd party bluetooth app onto my smart phone
> 
> THAT solved my problem.
> 
> ...


Sounds right. I install umpteen Bluetooth kits and never had a problem transferring contacts but I'm *uggered if I can get my contacts across to my 'van. Just an update I saw in the parrot installation manual t'other day. I haven't read it for ages but noticed a new instruction. It says........in your phone go to transfer contacts. Phone will disconnect from the kit when transfer initiated. Kit is now ready to receive contacts. select the contact. select options. select send by Bluetooth (each contact individually). As Bigcats says your phone has to be capable of this. My blackberry isn't so I can't get beyond the kit disconnect stage....John


----------

